# H&R Sport springs



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

Does anyone know if these springs have a spring rate. Or are they progressivley wound.


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

b13fury said:


> Does anyone know if these springs have a spring rate. Or are they progressivley wound.


call the folks at tirerack.com and ask them.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

All springs have a spring rate, which means it takes so many pounds to compress the spring one inch or so many kgs per mm. Also most automotive springs are a progressive rate spring, which means it takes a greater amount of weight to compress the spring the same amount as it goes further down.

Troy

Oh and the good folks at tirerack should have the spring rates for those H&R springs. I know that they drop the B13 1.3in. (front and rear).


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Also most automotive springs are a progressive rate spring, which means it takes a greater amount of weight to compress the spring the same amount as it goes further down.


But not all springs are progressively wound.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> But not all springs are progressively wound.


Very few modern springs are not unless they are for race cars.

Troy


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Very few modern springs are not unless they are for race cars.
> 
> Troy


I think there's a mix-up of terminology here. What do you mean by "progressively wound" and "progressive rate"? Becuase they're two different things.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> I think there's a mix-up of terminology here. What do you mean by "progressively wound" and "progressive rate"? Becuase they're two different things.


Actually a progressively wound spring (referring to the distance between the coils) would have a progressive rate as well. But the rate is what would be the main consideration.

Troy


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Actually a progressively wound spring (referring to the distance between the coils) would have a progressive rate as well. But the rate is what would be the main consideration.


Right. But many springs (even aftermarket ones) aren't progressively wound. The fronts on the Pro-kits for example, are not.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

All springs have progressive rates, the spring rate (I eileve) is how much weight it takes to compress it one inch for the first inch. As the spring becomes more and more compressed, it gets harder and harder to compress it more.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> All springs have progressive rates, the spring rate (I eileve) is how much weight it takes to compress it one inch for the first inch. As the spring becomes more and more compressed, it gets harder and harder to compress it more.


That is incorrect. Many springs have linear rates. the spring rate is the weight it takes to compress any part of the spring one inch. All springs get harder and harder to compress as you compress it more. That's a basic attribute of springs. How much _more_ force is required to compress that after a x amount of compression and its relation to the force required to compress the spring that first x amount determines whether it is a linear or progressive rate spring.

edit: Now that I think about it, I should have mentioned this the first time when KA24Tech first said that. Sorry.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> That is incorrect. Many springs have linear rates. the spring rate is the weight it takes to compress any part of the spring one inch. All springs get harder and harder to compress as you compress it more. That's a basic attribute of springs. How much _more_ force is required to compress that after a x amount of compression and its relation to the force required to compress the spring that first x amount determines whether it is a linear or progressive rate spring.
> 
> edit: Now that I think about it, I should have mentioned this the first time when KA24Tech first said that. Sorry.


Actually you are incorrect. A linear rate spring has the same lbs./in. whether it is in the first inch or the third. 
H&R says this;
Spring Rate: A change in load per unit deflection, generally given in pounds per inch. 
Working Spring Rate: The rate of the spring from the installed height to full compression. This is the spring rate you use when you are driving your car. This is the only spring rate which can be used when comparing Spring Performance. 
Progressive Spring: Is when there is a variable rate increase throughout the spring's working range.
Linear Spring: One rate throughout the springs working range.

Also for more technical I have listed this info from my friends at Whiteline Suspension in Australia to give the correct definition:

What is "Spring Rate" and why should I know about it?
A spring will be compressed when a load is applied. The distance it is compressed (deflected) for that given load is referred to as the spring rate. Spring rate is specified in terms of force applied per distance of deflection. Typically, the units of spring rate are pounds force per Inch or using the metric Sl system - Newton's per millimeter. We can just as easily convert the pounds into kilograms and measure the deflection in millimeters.

If a load of 1 kg deflects a spring 1-mm, each additional 1-kg will deflect it another mm. For each kg removed from the load the spring will return one mm toward its original state. The spring may be loaded at the rate of 1 kg per mm until it is deflected beyond its capacity. This means the spring will become damaged and will not resume its original characteristics when the load is removed. This point is called the elastic limit. A spring loaded beyond the elastic limit is deformed permanently.










In this example using linear design coils, both springs have 125 kg's of force applied to them. The standard spring has deflected 150mm from its original height. It therefore has a spring rate of 125 kg's per 150 mm, or 0.833 kg's/mm.

The replacement coil however with the same force only deflects 100 mm. Its rate is therefore 125 kg's per 100 mm or, 1.25 kg's/mm. It is a heavier spring.

Even though the replacement spring is 50 mm shorter, given the same weight, the ride height will be the same. However, because the spring is of a heavier rate, it will sag less, handle greater loads and often perform better in performance applications. A lowered heavier rate spring may be shorter again to deliver a lowered ride height with a heavier rate.

Hopefully this clears it up...
Troy


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Actually you are incorrect. A linear rate spring has the same lbs./in. whether it is in the first inch or the third.


That's precisely what I said. Look closely at the wording of my last post.

edit: Let me explain that. I never said that the spring rate of a linear spring increases as you compress it more. What I did say was that it takes more force to compress a spring 3 inches than it does to compress it one inch.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> That's precisely what I said. Look closely at the wording of my last post.
> 
> edit: Let me explain that. I never said that the spring rate of a linear spring increases as you compress it more. What I did say was that it takes more force to compress a spring 3 inches than it does to compress it one inch.


Ok, I think we have come to an agreement then.
If he contacts either H&R or Tirerack he can get the spring rates for those springs.

Troy


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Ok, I think we have come to an agreement then.
> If he contacts either H&R or Tirerack he can get the spring rates for those springs.
> 
> Troy


Yeah. Wording stuff understandably is so hard.


----------

